# 530 running terrible



## Heatdr1 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Case 530 running terrible*

I used my Case 530 to plow snow and noticed I had to run almost full choke and have black liguid coming from the bottom of my muffler.It has a new Zenith carb.Its 4 cylinder gas and knida tired but ran fine all summer.Maybe it hates snow


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Is it oil or just condensation? Regarding the choke, it sounds like the carb is out of adjustment on the fuel set or you have a vacuum leak somewhere, or water in your fuel. That's my guess!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

since you are running with the choke out you are probably running to rich, combined with unburned fuel and black exhaust residue in the exhaust may be whats making the black liquid. Couple of reasons why you need to run with choke out is your float is set to low and not providing enough gas, clogged fuel line, or improper carb setting. Also check you plugs and see how black they may be. If it hates snow then the carb will frost up and free so then you need to cover it for engine heat to thaw it out.
caseman-d


----------



## Heatdr1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks caseman-d,I have changed the point,condenser and cap.Reset the carb which is new,made sure the air cleaner is clean and oiled.The carb was frosted pretty bad when it was running.I've just checked the tank and fuel line and they were both fine.It is kinda tired was thinking I should pull the head to see whats up in there.I got this tractor last winter and it wasn't in very good shape then.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

You need to cure that carb from frosting up. Double check the gasket for leaks between carb and intake manifold. If you still have to run with choke out it's because it's not getting enough fuel. If your tractor is putting out black smoke you're running to rich, chances are black liquid is unburned fuel. Good luck with it.
caseman-d


----------



## otpco (Jan 16, 2011)

try this run a hose from the aircleaner to neer the Exzaust manifold so it sucks warm air . It works great on my old VW beetle !!! it runs like crap if it sucks cold air in winter . also try a bit of Avation gas . I run about 1/4 AV gas its the best !


----------

